# Shipton cement works DEMOLITION



## fluffy5518 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi all ;
Just a quick one to let you all know that demolition started about a week ago on the former Bunkers hill quarry cement works at Shipton on Cherwell !! So far two or three large structures have been flattened but the stack still stands - pressuming this will need closure of the railway line before demolition starts !!!
Yet another sad day !!


----------



## night crawler (Aug 26, 2012)

No doubt you spotted it while driving past. Wonder what they will build there.


----------



## mookster (Aug 26, 2012)

Damn, that's sad!

Glad I got to see it on a lovely day earlier in the Spring now.


----------

